
Show HN: Beautiful, free, and simple resume/cover letter creator - mitchas
http://ineedaresu.me/#/
======
mitchas
Back in March I made version 1 of ineedaresu.me in about 5 hours between class
(v1 can be seen at ineedaresu.me/old). I didn't even intend on posting it
online until some people on Reddit encouraged me to. After that it got pretty
popular!

After 8 months I decided it needed a refresh. I built it from the ground up
while learning some AngularJS. It's now much faster, has much more
customization options, and is much better looking (in my opinion)...

I put the site up ~10 minutes ago after a short beta test with some users -
now I'm looking from feedback from some pros!

Let me know what you think!

(I know some of you will dive in and judge my Angular Skills.. just a warning
they aren't super good yet).

------
neduma
Just saw this in proggit - [http://makerslate.io/](http://makerslate.io/)

~~~
mitchas
I've seen a bunch of online resume sites like that popping up. Mine is aimed
more at non-designer/developers - people applying for lower-level jobs, or
even students applying for their first job. I wanted it to be something that
could be used by the people who need it most. I've been working with a few
non-profit job placement organizations to make them their own similar
generators!

------
neduma
Looks pretty cool. thanks for doing this.

